How are you preparing for a future of work requiring constant reinvention? - codq
======
codq
Many scholars and futurists are envisioning a world where one’s ability to
work will require constant transformation, retraining, and reinvention. How
are you preparing yourself? How are you retraining, reinventing, and working
to remain flexible as things move ever faster?

~~~
rman666
By reading Hacker News, of course!

